# [SOLVED] Gotta Do It...Help Me Shoot Myself In The Foot...



## cwilson2281 (May 12, 2012)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L455D-S5976 Laptop. It has a Radeon 3100 graphics card in it. I'm just using this for a couple weeks until I get my new gaming desktop...I want to overclock this thing right up to the max, even if it only gives me like 3 more fps in a game. Kinda want to see it short out, and see how long it takes...

Problem is, the bios in these things doesn't have a report of the Graphics card clock speed, Toshiba says because of "overheating"...and when they say "overheating" we all know they really mean "warranty", haha. Anyway, none of the overclocking programs ive tried (all 1 of them) support the 3100...Now, to get this out of the way, I KNOW it will ruin the computer in less than probably a month, im shooting for the day i get my new one...i also KNOW that i wont get a big bump in FPS...I only need a little one for Skyrim to be at least bearable to play....I'm also using Gamebooster....along with overclocking the graphics card, any other ideas for speed increases?

So, are there any tutorials on how this can be done? My brother tells me there is...or can any of you tell me how to get that thing overclocking?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Gotta Do It...Help Me Shoot Myself In The Foot...*

warranty is the reason the BIOS is locked in oem desktops and laptops. This is why you cant overclock them and because they overheat easily its a bad idea anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gotta Do It...Help Me Shoot Myself In The Foot...*

Warranty and to prevent damage to the lower quality parts commonly used in OEM PC's.


----------



## cwilson2281 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Gotta Do It...Help Me Shoot Myself In The Foot...*

Guys, what both of you said, I already said in my first post in order to prevent posts that say what yours said...



> warranty is the reason the BIOS is locked in oem desktops and laptops


*My first post:* 


> Toshiba says because of "overheating"...and when they say "overheating" we all know they really mean "warranty"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gotta Do It...Help Me Shoot Myself In The Foot...*

And that's why the manufacturer locks/limits the Bios to adjustments and there is no way, that I am aware of, to bypass it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know what you want us to say. Your BIOs is locked because you have an oem system there is nothing you can do about it. This is why overclockers build their own systems.


----------



## cwilson2281 (May 12, 2012)

Hrmm....Yeah, Im building a desktop right now, I just thought itd be fun to overload this computer until my computer is built in a couple weeks...this thing works surprisingly well with games, and i figured id up the FPS a bit. Any other ways other than say, Gamebooster and optimizing for performance to get this thing playing games with a better FPS? I think theres a way around that BIOS lock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

cwilson2281 said:


> I think theres a way around that BIOS lock.


Nope there is not. Gamebooster is also just a fake program that does little or nothing to overall FPS in games. You could probably do better by accessing your task manager and removing non essential programs that you don't need running, just take care, if you remove the wrong program, a restart of the PC will be required.


----------

